# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Bull snake incubator question

## damein

Hello all! 
I have a bull snake that might be laying in a few months, and I was just wondering what you find best to incubate eggs with?

any suggestions on cheaper incubators, containers, and hatching substrate would be fantastic. 
I also wouldn't be upset to hear what temps you all do as well as the average day count till they hatch.

Very new to hatching snakes  :Smile: 

pictures and links are great help!


thank you very much!

----------

